# Why did my cardiovascular workout leave me feeling tired and weak?



## xchewbaccax777 (Mar 19, 2015)

I have neglected cardio for many years, & I have started to emphasize on it here lately the last couple of weeks, I've been doing about 30 minutes of intense cardio before my workouts and I found that I am completely exhausted and the cardio routine and my strength by about 25%. Is it common for people to be tired and feel weaker after doing cardio before a workout?


----------



## BigBob (Mar 19, 2015)

Might be too intense and using up your glycogen stores. Maybe hold up till after your workout? After I do HIT I feel pretty spent. I usually do it alone or after lifting. Your a big boy like me. Very taxing on the system.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Mar 19, 2015)

BigBob said:


> Might be too intense and using up your glycogen stores. Maybe hold up till after your workout? After I do HIT I feel pretty spent. I usually do it alone or after lifting. Your a big boy like me. Very taxing on the system.


Very taxing


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Mar 19, 2015)

BigBob said:


> Might be too intense and using up your glycogen stores. Maybe hold up till after your workout? After I do HIT I feel pretty spent. I usually do it alone or after lifting. Your a big boy like me. Very taxing on the system.


Thinking about breaking from weights for a month to focus on getting better cardio.


----------



## thebrick (Mar 19, 2015)

I would do cardio after the lifting. Had a good trainer tell me that years ago. I always preferred doing it alone though, first thing in the AM. Then follow that with a smart breakfast to replenish the muscle. I think your are are asking a bit too much of your body if you are hitting the cardio real hard and lifting too.

+ if you are really getting that heart rate up, you will be burning glycogen in the muscle too. Not optimal for lifting afterwards.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 19, 2015)

thebrick said:


> I would do cardio after the lifting. Had a good trainer tell me that years ago. I always preferred doing it alone though, first thing in the AM. Then follow that with a smart breakfast to replenish the muscle. I think your are are asking a bit too much of your body if you are hitting the cardio real hard and lifting too.
> 
> + if you are really getting that heart rate up, you will be burning glycogen in the muscle too. Not optimal for lifting afterwards.



Great advise.  If fasted morning cardiovascular is not an option,  IMO after tour workout is the next best thing.  Besides morning,  after a workout is the closest you will ever find a bber to be fasted.  If you haven't tried this I suggest you do, make a Bulgarian bag (YouTube),  download a Tabata interval training timer.  It's 20 seconds on balls out followed by 10 seconds of rest for 4 minutes total.  This way you have no excuse to do it in the morning as well.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Mar 19, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Great advise.  If fasted morning cardiovascular is not an option,  IMO after tour workout is the next best thing.  Besides morning,  after a workout is the closest you will ever find a bber to be fasted.  If you haven't tried this I suggest you do, make a Bulgarian bag (YouTube),  download a Tabata interval training timer.  It's 20 seconds on balls out followed by 10 seconds of rest for 4 minutes total.  This way you have no excuse to do it in the morning as well.


325lb man, how heavy of a bulgarian bag? I will probably just buy one


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Mar 19, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Great advise.  If fasted morning cardiovascular is not an option,  IMO after tour workout is the next best thing.  Besides morning,  after a workout is the closest you will ever find a bber to be fasted.  If you haven't tried this I suggest you do, make a Bulgarian bag (YouTube),  download a Tabata interval training timer.  It's 20 seconds on balls out followed by 10 seconds of rest for 4 minutes total.  This way you have no excuse to do it in the morning as well.


What ball are you referring to and how would I use it in conjunction with the Bulgarian bag for cardio?


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 19, 2015)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> 325lb man, how heavy of a bulgarian bag? I will probably just buy one



I would start with a 30# but if you can find an adjustable one,  even better.  Many tabata apps that sync with your music makes it very easy.  Tons of videos on YouTube for exercises.  



xchewbaccax777 said:


> What ball are you referring to and how would I use it in conjunction with the Bulgarian bag for cardio?



Sorry,  I should have said "balls to the walls"


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice


----------



## ~Vision~ (Oct 3, 2015)

eat some gummy worms immediately after finishing...


----------



## lunasal (Jun 8, 2016)

maybe you can do some stength workout first


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 9, 2016)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> I have neglected cardio for many years, & I have started to emphasize on it here lately the last couple of weeks, I've been doing about 30 minutes of intense cardio before my workouts and I found that I am completely exhausted and the cardio routine and my strength by about 25%. Is it common for people to be tired and feel weaker after doing cardio before a workout?



I only do my cardio on days that I don't weight train. Ive always found that If I do it before my weight workout it kills my strength.


----------



## c7469616 (Jun 10, 2016)

////////


----------

